# Egg donor Dunya IVF Clinic Cyprus



## Zaza1 (Mar 15, 2018)

[size=12pt][size=10pt]Hi guys, I'm new to FF and was hoping for some advice. I've been advised that due to having premature ovarian failure I should go down the route of using an egg donor. 
I have been looking into various clinics and wondered if anyone has any advice on Dunya IVF Clinic in Cyprus. 
Any advice would be greatly received. 
Thanks! X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF 

I don't think we have got any active chat threads for this clinic but you could ask in the Cyprus section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=373.0

For general support and advice about egg donation treatment you can have a look in the Donor area here where you will find lots of ladies in a similar position http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## Zaza1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you so much for your help. 😘


----------

